# SpoolerWin32SPL error



## OuTLawZ-GoSu (May 28, 2007)

I was looking in the event viewer and I saw this a few times.



> The print spooler failed to reopen an existing printer connection because it could not read the configuration information from the registry key S-1-5-18\Printers\Connections. The print spooler could not open the registry key. This can occur if the registry key is corrupt or missing, or if the registry recently became unavailable.


This is a brand new computer that i got today from bestbuy. After I ran windows update, I checked the Event Viewer.

Whats the problem?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

does your printer work? what operating system?


----------



## OuTLawZ-GoSu (May 28, 2007)

Sorry for the long reply. 

My printer was hooked up, but I never turned it on since I got the comptuer. I disabled the driver and pluged out the pronter and i'm still getting this error.

I'm on Windows Vista.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

see if anything here will help.


----------

